# PSE nova team fitzgerald dw change...need help please



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

I would put your bow into the shops bowvise and put some penetrating oil into the limb bolts. You may be able to get at the bottom of the bolts through the riser. Soak them down good but don't let it run all over everything. after soaking them a couple times you should be able to get them loose. Bowtech advises that one complete turn is about 2.5 pounds. You will get about 5 pounds from 1 turn on each limb bolt. Make sure you turn them out/in the same number of turns. hope this helps.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

You need to press the bow and totally disassemble it. Trying to break the bolts loose with penetrating oil is how risers get stripped out. Once you get the string and cables off the bolts will move pretty easily. Take them all the way out and grease them as well as the rockers in the pockets and reassemble the bow. It needs this anyway I'm sure.


----------

